# What are Keys To Clearing Jumps.



## fab24 (Dec 26, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone has any ideas on what the keys are to clearing most double jumps on an off road track?

I recently was racing an off road indoor track and no matter what I tried as far as gearing could not consistently clear what should have been some pretty simple double jumps. They were pretty typical jumps really. You would come out of the corner and have a short amount of track to get up the speed to clear them.

I was running a Losi XXXT with a 19turn Chameleon. I was running Panther tires which should have been good for the track. It is a pretty packed clay/dirt mixture. I was running an 86 spur gear, and tried anywhere from 16 to 24 pinion with not that much of a difference with the ramp jumping. My driving was smooth, but I could not accelerate fast enough to consistently clear the jumps.

I do not know if my problem is traction, tires, acceleration, or what. 

It appeared to me the problem was I did not have enough power, and acceleration but a 19 turn motor should have been more than enough. When I did gear up on the pinion, I had more speed but it DID NOT translate to usable speed when trying to clear the jumps.

Any ideas or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Hick (May 22, 2007)

With a "short amount of track to get up to speed to clear them". Short version, keep up your momentum gained through previous sections of track.

Consider this MX axiom: You are loosing speed and control anytime your wheels leave the ground!


----------



## jenzorace (Dec 23, 2005)

The jumps at newberrys are built for 1/8 scale buggies with lots of power. I was never able to make the jumps with my t4. Newberrys is the only track i ever seen that they built jumps with a packer wacker. With POINTED jumps. Too bad you guys didnt race with us 20 years ago in the qcs. You would have seen some "electric" dirt tracks. Nitro has taken over. And newberrys will never change. So i wouldnt even ask. Ive gave him input from day 1. He wont listen to anyone. Wanna have some real fun. Buy a slider and go carpet racing.


----------



## blade (Oct 1, 2007)

To clear jumps at my local track, or what used to be the local track, they are changing it now, but you get up to speed and take a double and keep half or more throttle to keep more momentum over the jump and keep the front up, atleast thats what i did with my xxxnt, but yea.


----------



## nayslayer (Oct 31, 2007)

Only thing i can offer is to try to bring momentum from the turn and set yourself up before coming out of turn, so you will be ready.


----------



## fab24 (Dec 26, 2007)

I was afraid of that. It sounds like it probably is my driving, and not being agressive enough and not carrying enough momentum coming out of the corner. It had been awhile since I had raced off road, but other than not clearing the jumps consisitenly things were OK. Hopefully with a little more practice it will get better.

I do think Jenzo is right that Newberrys is gearing toward the 1/8 scale Nitro a little bit, but I should be able to clear most of the jumps.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

fab24 said:


> I was afraid of that. It sounds like it probably is my driving, and not being agressive enough and not carrying enough momentum coming out of the corner. It had been awhile since I had raced off road, but other than not clearing the jumps consisitenly things were OK. Hopefully with a little more practice it will get better.
> 
> I do think Jenzo is right that Newberrys is gearing toward the 1/8 scale Nitro a little bit, but I should be able to clear most of the jumps.


Are you saying that you do clear it some of the time?? Or Most of the time?
If that is the case,
That tells me it is your approach to the jump and momentum coming thru the turn preceeding the jump.
A picture of it would help.
Are other racers with similiarly powered vehicles clearing it?
There are so many variable involved it is hard to pinpoint what your issues may be.


----------



## fab24 (Dec 26, 2007)

I will Try to include pictures. Not sure if it is going to work as I have never done that. If it does not if anyone can tell me how it would be appreciated. They are JPG and they are on my computer. 

One jump I could clear occasionally, and I mean occasionally if I hit it just PERFECT. That is too much to ask of myself to be able to do it lap after lap, so I was forced as far as I was concerned to take what I knew I could consistently get. The jump is on the right hand side of the picture in the middle of the picture. Coming out of a tight right hand corner there is a small jump with like a table top and then you get a small run up to a large double jump, which when landing you do need to quickly turn right.

In the middle of the picture you can see the set of doubles. Coming out of a left hand turn with a short jump, and a short run to start the double I do not think I was able to clear either of the doubles all night.

By the way I did win the feature, but it was not on speed. It was on being smartest to realize I was having problems with the jumps and taking what I knew I could get. 

The 2nd pic shows a close up of the corner coming up to the set of doubles. My problem appeared to be after clearing the small jump and turning left, I was not able to build enough speed to clear the first jump. If I had I probably would have been able to clear the 2nd set, so it was my approach that was definitely the problem.

Thanks for all of the help so far.

Problem is I KNOW I should have comfortably been able to handle the jumps.


----------



## fab24 (Dec 26, 2007)

One thing is there are a few people that I believed had similar stuff, and I could see them coming out of some of the slow corners. Staying very much in control and when they were ready and squared up to the jump their cars seemed to accelerate. Put major power to the track and easily clear the jump.

One problem. Most of the people I run against run associated. I am hard headed and have to be different, so LOSI it is for me.

I actually like Losi, and have done my share of winning against associated stuff, so I am not thinking the problem is my car. I think it is my set up, or my driving for sure.

Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

a couple questions are in order. with a 19 t if it doesnt matter how your gearing is to build speed my first question would be do you have your slipper a little loose due to a slick clay track condition. second would be is your front end set-up a little on the soft side< be it springs or oil be cause if you are scrubbing the front end it will make you loose some momentum and some height off the crest of the takeoff.I occasionally run on an 1/8 out door off road track and had similar problems and found that I was burrying the nose into the face of the jump, not actually making contact and scuffing the skidplate, but losing momentum in the transition of the jump due to having my front end set up a little on the soft side.so I steped up the oil from 30wt to 35 wt and my takeoffs on the problem jumps became more consistant and I was getting more height going into the downside of the landing jump.problem solved.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

420 Tech R/C said:


> a couple questions are in order. with a 19 t if it doesnt matter how your gearing is to build speed my first question would be do you have your slipper a little loose due to a slick clay track condition. second would be is your front end set-up a little on the soft side< be it springs or oil be cause if you are scrubbing the front end it will make you loose some momentum and some height off the crest of the takeoff.I occasionally run on an 1/8 out door off road track and had similar problems and found that I was burrying the nose into the face of the jump, not actually making contact and scuffing the skidplate, but losing momentum in the transition of the jump due to having my front end set up a little on the soft side.so I steped up the oil from 30wt to 35 wt and my takeoffs on the problem jumps became more consistant and I was getting more height going into the downside of the landing jump.problem solved.


Excellent points!!!
One thing I have to say though.... 
Fab24. you won your main.... doesn't that tell you something??? Sometimes what seems slower... is faster. Sounds to me like you got it right!! 
Maybe it is just an EGO thing that you need to clear the big jumps!!! LOL!!! Not enough just to win huh?? LOL!!
SO many variable involved. Set up, tires, inserts, track condition, Slipper adjustment, Condition of your motor, gearing and more....
Most important thing... are you having fun???


----------



## fab24 (Dec 26, 2007)

HAVING A BLAST!!!!!!!!!!!

Not an ego thing though. I just know I should be able to clear the jumps, and clear them consistently.

It would probably make only a second or two difference per lap, but if it could be done consistently it would make a huge difference over the course of a race.

We run 11 to 12 laps in a 5 minute race, and the lap times are generally around 25 to 27 seconds on a clean lap.

Thanks for the input all.


----------



## Hick (May 22, 2007)

Fab, DJ and 420-- Thanks for your help! You opened an avenue of thinking that I have nixt! Funny how you get a "mind set" on something and never let it go! I have to forget that my butt ain't in/on the seat anymore and I can set up my suspensions a little stiffer, who cares about driver comfort! LOL!

I have studied your picture of the 3 sets of doubles (by the roll door). From the markings on the track it appears that most are really cleeeeaaaaring the first set and taking what they can get for the next two sets. Bunch of scrapes on Jump faces too! There is a bunch of roosts on the walls and doors, indicating that you're not the only one have the problem!

Again as I mentioned, momentum. As an old MX rider I would consider these technical jumps. No showboating here! Just clear the crest and land on the back of the jump, nose down attitude. This will give you more time to steer and time to build up momentum, (drive wheels on ground faster) sweep into the jumps and use as much the berm by door. Sorry you can't move your "backside" around to control the CG and weight on the wheels though! LMAO in relief 'cause I don't feel the pain of busting my butt trying to figure this out for myself!


----------

